# Dont know what to do



## sindy (Mar 21, 2010)

hi everyone i wrote a post a while ago saying husband wont let my family see my kids, i dont know if anyone saw it, anyway its been 8 monthes now and my husband wont let my mum and dad and the rest of my family see my kids. i dont know what to do they had an argument last year and my parents want to come down and sort it out but my husband dosent want non of it. I dont know what to do wether to leave him with the kids for good or stay and put up with it. I am getting really down thinking about it. Please any advice would be great.


----------



## fairy godmother (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Sindy,

Sorry to hear about your situation it sounds terrible. You're understandably down. How about you tell husband your family is coming like a day before or the day of them arriving. And if he puts up a fuss, which he will probably-tell him well this is my house too and they're welcome here. (He can leave if he wants to!) Hope this helps. It's just an idea. Lots of hugs.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm unclear what was involved with this argument that made your husband so unwilling to accept their apology or speak with them, but if it does not involve the safety of your children, he is being very immature by allowing his issue with your parents affect your childrens' relationship with their grand-parents.

He is a grown man and in the end it is up to him whether he will make ammends with your parents & you can tell him that but to leave the children out of it ~ this has nothing to do with them...and also let him know that you want what is best for your children and you believe a relationship with their grandparents is healthy for them....he is being stubborn at the expense of your children and you should highlight that fact for him.


----------

